# Goodbye, Pavarotti.



## rainbowmissy (May 12, 2011)

This morning, at 9:02, my beautiful betta fish, Pavarotti passed away. 
He had just finished eating some breakfast, and was getting his water changed, swimming around happily, when he just fainted and floated to the top. 

I remember when I first bought him, only a few weeks ago. He was the prettiest fish in the store. He swam around to the radio on the way home, and when we got home and he went into his tank, he had a blast. 

He loved when I talked to him, and sang to him. A lot of the time, he would open and close his mouth like he was talking back to me. It was adorable. 

He loved watching Glee with me, which was nice. 

He was always so energetic and happy too!

Whenever I would come into the room and sit near him, he would come up to me and stare, then flail around a little bit like he was waving to me. 

I miss him so much already. 

-- 

Rest in peace, Pavarotti. 
I love you baby. 
























































And here's the last photo of him


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm Sorry, dear. He was very handsome.
<3


----------



## Murka (May 12, 2011)

It's sad he's gone...How did you think of the name Pavarotti? I saw some fish that looked like that at a pet store, very pretty.


----------



## rainbowmissy (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the sympathy.  

I chose the name Pavarotti after a bird that was on the show Glee. 
It seemed to fit him.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to loose a betta.


----------



## redbettagirl (Jan 29, 2011)

He was a very pretty betta. I'm sorry.


----------

